# Is this too much smoker???



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

So I’m in the market to buy a new smoker. Trying to make my mind on a Yoder kingman or lang 48. Been smoking on an old country wrangler for a little over 5 years. I ran across this the other day. A guy builds them as a hobby and the price was kinda unbelievable. Fire box is 1/2” thick as well. Asking price is $1500.00. Would it be worth the hassle of moving this thing and extra fuel to cook with?


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 14, 2019)

That does seem like a good deal. About a third or more of that is steel price. Looks used tho? I’d say you could feed 80 people pretty easy with that


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> So I’m in the market to buy a new smoker. Trying to make my mind on a Yoder kingman or lang 48. Been smoking on an old country wrangler for a little over 5 years. I ran across this the other day. A guy builds them as a hobby and the price was kinda unbelievable. Fire box is 1/2” thick as well. Asking price is $1500.00. Would it be worth the hassle of moving this thing and extra fuel to cook with?


----------



## sidewinder73 (Mar 14, 2019)

A lang 48 patio is more than that. I guess the question should be do you have enough room and food to cook on that pit? Is it reverse flow like the lang?


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 14, 2019)

That looks like more then 48”


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

Do you think it would be overkill cooking just for my family 90% of the time? And how much wood would a pit like this take to run?


----------



## 73saint (Mar 14, 2019)

And if you are looking at the Lang’s, they are reverse flow.  This is not.  Horse of a different color.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

It is not a reverse flow. And it is not used from what he said. Just burned it out and lit a fire one time in the fire box.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

sidewinder73 said:


> A lang 48 patio is more than that. I guess the question should be do you have enough room and food to cook on that pit? Is it reverse flow like the lang?


I have plenty of room in the backyard. Most of the time I would be cooking for about 6 people. But as I’ve read in the forums people say to buy as much pit as they can afford haha. This is almost halfway the price of the 2 I mentioned with shipping included.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 14, 2019)

That would take a lot of wood. For a few people it’s way to big


----------



## sidewinder73 (Mar 14, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> I have plenty of room in the backyard. Most of the time I would be cooking for about 6 people. But as I’ve read in the forums people say to buy as much pit as they can afford haha. This is almost halfway the price of the 2 I mentioned with shipping included.



I think that comment is intended to step up one size not necessarily double the size. lol


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> That would take a lot of wood. For a few people it’s way to big


I agree with moto .


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2019)

I would buy it if I could afford the wood to feed it,its a rare thing to have too much grill or smoker and if I could make due with my smaller pit the only thing would be cost of wood imo. I'd probably still buy it even if only use it 6-12 times a year,mans got to spend his $ on something besides Lots & Houses lol


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

Gonna take a lot of wood to heat all that steel....thermal mass....but once hot, the heat should be pretty even I would think.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2019)

If I could see the inside of the FB, to check the FB/CC opening, I could tell you what modifications "may" be necessary....
For now, the exhaust stack "may" need to be lowered into the CC...  unless there is an extension I can't see... 
It will need FB air inlets... upper and lower...   The doors look like they seal very will, no air leaks...
I'd drive up to his place with a trailer in tow and offer $1100 cash....  and drive home with it...


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If I could see the inside of the FB, to check the FB/CC opening, I could tell you what modifications "may" be necessary....
> For now, the exhaust stack "may" need to be lowered into the CC...  unless there is an extension I can't see...
> It will need FB air inlets... upper and lower...   The doors look like they seal very will, no air leaks...
> I'd drive up to his place with a trailer in tow and offer $1100 cash....  and drive home with it...


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If I could see the inside of the FB, to check the FB/CC opening, I could tell you what modifications "may" be necessary....
> For now, the exhaust stack "may" need to be lowered into the CC...  unless there is an extension I can't see...
> It will need FB air inlets... upper and lower...   The doors look like they seal very will, no air leaks...
> I'd drive up to his place with a trailer in tow and offer $1100 cash....  and drive home with it...


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If I could see the inside of the FB, to check the FB/CC opening, I could tell you what modifications "may" be necessary....
> For now, the exhaust stack "may" need to be lowered into the CC...  unless there is an extension I can't see...
> It will need FB air inlets... upper and lower...   The doors look like they seal very will, no air leaks...
> I'd drive up to his place with a trailer in tow and offer $1100 cash....  and drive home with it...


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If I could see the inside of the FB, to check the FB/CC opening, I could tell you what modifications "may" be necessary....
> For now, the exhaust stack "may" need to be lowered into the CC...  unless there is an extension I can't see...
> It will need FB air inlets... upper and lower...   The doors look like they seal very will, no air leaks...
> I'd drive up to his place with a trailer in tow and offer $1100 cash....  and drive home with it...


Sorry, the pictures are not great at all. The stack ends where you see it.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If I could see the inside of the FB, to check the FB/CC opening, I could tell you what modifications "may" be necessary....
> For now, the exhaust stack "may" need to be lowered into the CC...  unless there is an extension I can't see...
> It will need FB air inlets... upper and lower...   The doors look like they seal very will, no air leaks...
> I'd drive up to his place with a trailer in tow and offer $1100 cash....  and drive home with it...


He said he was trying to go with more of a franklin style pit by just using the door as a damper with no grate inside the firebox.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 14, 2019)

If you want it and can afford it and she who must be obeyed is good with it, buy it!! Having too much smoker is like having too much awesome.....no such thing!!


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> If you want it and can afford it and she who must be obeyed is good with it, buy it!! Having too much smoker is like having too much awesome.....no such thing!!


Haha the boss is actually pushing me toward this one I’ve the others! Which make the decision harder in a way haha


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Haha the boss is actually pushing me toward this one


I'd say that makes it a done deal . I change my vote ,,, go get it .


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2019)

If the FB/CC opening goes all the way to the top of the FB, just lower the exhaust stack, on the inside only, down to about 2" below the lower food grate...  Then you will have a "Jambo" design....  Franklin air control sucks...  Go with the upper and lower air intakes for the Fire Box...  Much better control...  Reduced fuel usage...


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks daveomak! I was thinking about cutting the round end of the cook chamber and adding a stack on it similar to this one.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 14, 2019)

I would think with a 1/2" firebox it would hold heat pretty well.
Probably 6-8 splits to fire it up and then 1-2 splits every 45 minutes I would imagine.
Chicken and sides take up a lot of room and having room to spread out is nice.
Myself when I fire up I like to cook extra for the week. "I have a Lang 84"
Lang 48 is also a fine smoker.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jbellard (Mar 14, 2019)

I have something similar and it’s more than I need most of the time but when you have it you can do lots of things. 
You’ll need a good bit of wood but I now use my weed burner to get up the steel in about 5 min and get my logs fully burning in less than another 5 min. 
I designed mine with some help from Dave and from looking at the aaron franklin book. Franklins design uses a lot of air flow but I get TBS every time!  I’m sure Dave and others can get almost exact temp control but I’m ok with shooting for a good range. 
That is a great price. I would do it. I would look into moving the stack down to grate level and building it just like you showed in your picture.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks hard cooking and jbellard. I have made my decision and will be picking it up tomorrow. Figured with the money I save on this pit I can buy plenty of extra wood and mod it the way I need someday. I appreciate the help!


----------



## jbellard (Mar 15, 2019)

Cool deal. I know once you get mods done you’ll love how it works.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 15, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Thanks hard cooking and jbellard. I have made my decision and will be picking it up tomorrow. Figured with the money I save on this pit I can buy plenty of extra wood and mod it the way I need someday. I appreciate the help!


Well let the fun begin...congratulations!!
I wouldn't be to worried about wood. With a 36" smoker your throwing 1-2 10" splits in every 45 mins.
Verses 1-2 16" splits every 45 minutes.
I think you will like that 1/2" firebox.


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 15, 2019)

especially if you have access to smoke wood at a good price!  You can parlay it to planting some pecan trees!!!  =)


----------



## jbellard (Mar 16, 2019)

KUNKEL, where are you located?  
For the last two years I have basically gone around to different folks and asked if I could have their limbs that fell. Worked well.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2019)

Find an orchard... They prune in the winter and may have free or cheap prunings...

Orchards in Alabama


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 18, 2019)

jbellard said:


> KUNKEL, where are you located?
> For the last two years I have basically gone around to different folks and asked if I could have their limbs that fell. Worked well.


I live in west Texas. About the best deal I could find was 350 a cord for pecan or oak in Lubbock.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 18, 2019)

I sell my wood for more then that a cord. It’s valuable stuff in my mind after putting the work in. This is 30$ right here. It’s real nice white oak. My other woods go for 25$ and 20$. Cost him 55$ with my delivery fee and I only deliver. I always hook guys up with couple others nice rounds or splits to play with such as apple and plum, if u don’t wanna pay for wood get a good chainsaw and be in the look out lol


----------

